# BFN but still bloated and in pain - any advice?!!



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Don't know if you can help me on this one....

Had a BFN on my OTD, weds 28/12/11. AF arrived yesterday morning.  my bloating had started to go down at the beginning of the week but last night it came back with a vengance and I looked 6 months pregant (i wish).  Also I  took the dogs out today and was really breathless, like when I had OHSS after ET.  I know im not pregnant but wondered if anyone knew what this could be and also when should the bloating go down?  I have also got loads of aches in my sides tummy button area and ovary area. Is this normal? They are not AF type pains.
Sorry if I sound like a hypochondriac just fed up. wouldnt mind if i was pregnant but my body feels like its been battered!

ANy help or info much appreciated!

Thank you in advance

Janey xxx


----------



## Keepingpositive42011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Sending u hugs after my spotting then bfn I was crippled, ended up in gp and out of hrs clinic. They examined me and gave me tramadol 4 times a day and anti inflammatories to cope. It was awful, hope it settles soon


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice... The pains are bit better now its just the bloating making me look, well bloated!  Thought it would all have subsided by now... they dont tell you about the bad bits afterwards!!!
Hope you are better now xx


----------



## Nordickat (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry about your BFN Janey   


It took me probably a couple of weeks to feel OK after OHSS this time round. I can´t remember last time as I was off sick but probably the same then too. This time I was still breathless a week after my BFN and it was only after 2 weeks that I wasn´t crippled in pain every time I needed to pee. If you had OHSS then your ovaries are likely still pretty big and getting squashed when you eat or drink or need the loo.


If it doesn´t get better though call your clinic and they should scan you just to check.


Katxxx


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Thank you Kat, that is really helpful.  I knew all about OHSS symptoms but was just puzzled why still had them after a BFN. It all makes sense! 

When are you starting your treatment again?

xx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi there
Im very new to this web site but thought i would just let you no that i was the same... after ET i was bloated for ages and had terrible cramps.... sadley got a BFN   and still during my AF now the cramps are just terrible... Any advise on how long this can maybe last for...like my mind is messing with me....


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Hopepaige

Welcome to FF.......Sorry to hear your sad news.  It is tough, especially for those of us who got a BFN over Christmas.  Well its been a week since i got my BFN and cramps are better but I am still bloated.  It is mean that our bodies are  a mess and a constant reminder of what has (or hasnt) happened. I will prob ring my clinic tomorrow although I expect they will say that it will settle in a couple of weeks.  
Have you decided what your next steps will be re further treatment?  Good Luck to you and stay posting because you will get so much support from other lovely ladies on this site.  They have helped me no end and I wish I had registered earlier. Its like a whole new family!

Take care and wishing you a succsessful 2012
Janey
xx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi Janey

Im also so sorry to hear your sad news..   yeah it has been so difficult over this time and with family childeren everywhere so happy with there new presents.... my doctor says i should wait 2 mths and then we r definately gonna try again...... its been such a long 5 years to get to this point that i just dont wanna give up even though my heart breaks all the time... have you got any future plans? what has your clinic recommended to you? with this BFN i just feel is it me or the clinic?? 

These cramps do just get to much... my AF is coming to an end so i hope these cramps will then subside. its so true what you say.. they never tell you about the after affects and just seem to say it will go away and take pain killers  take it easy as hard as that sounds.

Thank you so much for all your kind words.... lets just keep positive 2012 is gonna be a gr8 year. 
All the best and take care


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Agh bless ya... I always find it a comfort meeting people going through the same, it just seems to help knowing someone else understands what you're going through....

Yes we will try again, probably as soon as poss. I wasnt going to but something is telling me to try again.  I think I trust my clinic, have no reason not to and they are very caring.  At the end of the day it is al down to luck .  We are waiting for our follow up appointment, hopefully next week and then we can plan the way forward..

What problems have you had to overcome if you dont mind me asking?  

Keep positive and posting!

xxx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

this website is just amazing.. yes sometimes you do feel so alone but here at FF you find such caring people.
yeah i no in my heart i can be a great Mom and i also just dont wanna give up. Just to see how many times people
have tried and eventually been successful its gotta work 

5 years ago they found cysts on my ovaries which ended in both my ovaries having to be removed   i was devestated but they
managed to save and freeze my eggs which we now have available for IVF.
After many lots of successful chemo the doctors are happy with my progress.
I think thats what im kind of holding on to that my body is just adjusting.... 

What have you had to overcome? 

Dreams do come true


----------



## Janey E (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh that must have been heartbraking for you but how wonderful they could freeze your eggs. Bodies are amazing beings that somehow regenerate and often allow miracles to pass through.  It is a good sign that doctors are pleased with your progress   and you can only get stronger.. 
My case is probably nothing unusual. I have PCOS which means I dont ovulate regularly and my husband has  a zero sperm count due to a blocakge in his pipes (we think it was an accident to his crown jewels whilst playing rugby!) We've been together 9 years and I've never used contraception.  He has two girls aged 17 and 22 from a previous relationship who are both beautiful people that I feel blessed to have in my life.  We had IVF 4.5 years ago, i said i would only do it once but last year I started thinking about it again (must be an age thing) and so we went for it again. Again I said i would try it once more  but now I want to try again!  

Any infertility problem is stressful and I dont think people who havent expereinced problmes can understand what we have to go through which is why this site is so helpful.

Is this your first IVF attempt and when are you planning your next attempt?

Prayers   and hugs to you 

Janey 
xx


----------



## hopepaige (Aug 13, 2011)

HEY THERE

You no sometimes you just think why? i just seems to happen to the good people in life who have so much to give and then those that dont want children end up with unwanted children.... see it with a friend of mine and i just get SO cross with the whole situation. 
Its so difficult cause my husband has ( what the doctor calls "super sperm)   which he loves  and all these problems are happening. i get this guilt in me especially when i see him with other kids how good he is.. how he plays soccer with his nephew and i just no he would be the perfect father.  Yes it was our 1st attempt... its been a long 6 years having to wait for the perfect time after the ops and chemo which is what mad it so difficult as i was so sure it was time to get some Good Luck at some point. 
Its so true what you say people around you just dont understand. they say they are sorry and and and but they will never understand the heartache and hrs of tears.
We are hoping to try again this year its now just up to the doctor. we have an appointment at the end of this month so time will tell. i can only hope and keep the faith. 
Good luck to you guys for your appointment nxt week you must keep in touch as to what your next step is...
Thank you so much for the chats and for listening... its so nice to speak to someone who understands.

take care and chat soon


----------

